# Where to buy Mealworms?



## lucky18ea (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi guys, 
I was wondering where you all buy your meal worms? With our last little girl, we had some that our vet had started for us, but our little girl wouldn't touch them :roll: With that said, where do you guys get them? We're in NC and our local pet stores are Petsmart & Petco. There's another too but they don't sell anything live. Thanks!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Both of those stores should carry mealworms. Look for a refrigerator in the fish/reptile area of the store. They will be in the refrigerator if they have any. Otherwise, most mom and pop stores around here seem to carry them. Call around and ask if they have mealworms in stock. That way you don't have to waste your time checking lots of places.


----------



## lucky18ea (Nov 24, 2008)

Do they sell live ones? We bought some that were in a freezer but they weren't live ones. I'm also wondering if maybe bait & tackle shops have them?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes they sell live ones. If they are in the refrigerator they should be alive. I haven't purchased from a retail store for ages (I grow my own), but if/when I do I always open the container and look at the condition of the mealworms. Remember that they will be cold and sluggish, but they should look healthy. If I find very many that are black, turning black, or looking shriveled I don't purchase from there (I've also found containers that the worms had drowned, water had gotten in the container). The last time I had to buy them I got them at Petco.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I've bought them once from Petsmart, and then I found a good reptile store that breeds and sells them way cheaper.
Just go and ask someone and they'll get the mealworms for you. 
Lately, they've only been putting superworms out in the containers, so best would be to specifically ask an employee, cause sometimes, they'll get it from the back room as well.


----------



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

I get mine from Petsmart, but I have to ask for them because they keep them in the back. Occasionally they are out of stock but if I come back in a week they usually have more.


----------

